# Can't believe how comfortable AIWB is!



## RolandD (Apr 28, 2016)

I bought three holsters for my CW9, off Addictedhealer, on the Defensive Carry forum: a Sticky, a PJ holster and a Cry Havoc Grim holster. I picked them up because the price was low enough that I could try them out without getting hurt too bad if I didn't like them. I would have never chosen any of them if I were buying new. I have been looking into getting an Alien Gear Cloak Tuck or a Clinger Stingray. I wasn't even considering AIWB. Since my Kore Essentials Gun Belt arrived last Thursday, I have been experimenting by wearing them around the house and yard. The Cry Havoc Grim fits perfectly at 1:00, snug around my Ilium. I can sit comfortably, lean forward, and bend over without it gouging me. Even with a fairly tight fitting shirt tucked in, it disappears. I think I have found my mode of carry.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Appendix Carry?Thousands of Thugs Can?t be Wrong! | Active Response Training


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

It's my usual choice for carrying............. I find it the most comfortable in most situations......


----------

